

U.S. spy agencies mounted 231 offensive cyber-operations in 2011, documents show - esalazar
http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2013-08-30/world/41620705_1_computer-worm-former-u-s-officials-obama-administration

======
devx
These sort of attacks need _much_ more public scrutiny. The US government is
performing covert attacks in the US public's name, and potentially start
international conflicts, like they did with Iran decades ago because of the
coup. At the very least the public needs to know about them. But US is
increasingly using CIA and NSA more to attack other nations, so the public is
not even aware of it.

